# Advice regarding stud fees and methods



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

What's a general going rate for a stud fee and what is your method? Ie do you keep the does for so long to make sure they take, or do you take your stud there? Any and all suggestions useful! Thanks!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Usually it's just driveway breedings here, but I do lease my bucks when someone comes knocking. Stud fee depends on the buck, how good he looks and the pedigree behind him. So he might only be worth $20 stud fees, or $100 stud fees.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I paid $100/doe
I brought the doe to him then took her home. They let me rebreed that season for no additional charge if one didnt take.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I do driveway breedings for approved does, I don't let my bucks go anywhere else b/c I don't want to risk something happening.
I normally charge $50-100 depending on the buck, his pedigree, accomplishments, etc.
I also do board breeding sometimes with additional boarding fees.
You can see my stud policy here.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't have any bucks to stud out, but I really prefer breeding by leaving the doe with the buck for a week or so (with a tested herd, of course). For me, the bucks I use are 2+ hours away, so if I plan a driveway breeding, the doe might be out of standing heat by the time I drive her up there.

This year I paid $150 per doe for the La Mancha buck, and am friends with my ND breeder, so that was free. On average, I'd say here in Cali you'll typically pay $100 per breeding plus $2/day for boarding.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Around here, prices are all over the place, but a lot of it depends on whether it's a registered buck from good lines or not. The guy I'm getting my registered Alpine from (whose bucks I'll probably use this fall) charges $100 for a driveway breeding. The breeders I got my doe from last year just charged me $25 to take her back to their place for a week with an unregistered mini Nubian buck.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I charge $75.00 per doe for any of my bucks. A second or more does from the same owner that year would be $50.00. Repeat breedings if they didn't take the first (or second) time. Any more than that, they would need to substitute for another doe or have that doe vet checked. I do not do boarding, driveway only.

I have seen prices from $25.00 all the way up to 250.00 (Nigerian buck, no live kid guarantee, no repeat breeding if it didn't take. No breeding slip unless you pay $50.00 extra The only thing he had going for him was moonspots and blue eyes. His pedigree was nothing to brag about nor was his body type or his dams udder) in my area. Avgerage seems to be 50-100, driveway breedings. If you board them, the avergae fee is 3.00 a day.


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone you've all been very helpful!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I paid $50 for each of my LaManchas to be bred, plus $4 a day for boarding (I supply grain and hay and a water bucket). Each of my Munchie does stayed a couple of weeks. The LaMancha breeder is an hour away, so boarding them was the only way I could successfully get them bred. (And even with that only ONE ended up kidding!)

My Nigerian technically costs $75 to breed (Everything is higher here for Nigerians!), but the breeder gives us a $10 discount for 4-H. I had to take my doe there twice. Each time she stayed for a few hours - but no overnight.


----------

